# PLEASE READ THIS BEFORE POSTING!!



## hobbes28

Welcome to the Photography Discussion forum.  In order to keep things reasonable and friendly, we will establish some ground rules first.

1.  Wherever possible, post a link instead of posting a picture. This will help threads load quicker. It also means that people will not be faced with a potentially upsetting or offensive image but will be able to choose whether to open the image or not.

2.  If a link is potentially upsetting or offensive (of a sexual nature, containing graphic violence, or anything similar) clearly write '**NOT WORKSAFE**' by the link. 
Please remember that many Board members view this Forum whilst they are at work so always err on the side of caution. You might think the image is pretty mild - but it's not you that will get the sack.

3.  Do not post images that are not yours unless you have the permission of the copyright holder. Failure to observe this rule could have serious consequences in that you could face a law suit for breach of copyright - and you will certainly find yourself banned from here.
This is another reason why links are to be preffered. Linking to a page on a site that has the image you want is not a breach of copyright.

4.  As this is a discussion forum debates may get heated, Politics and Religion may even be brought in to it. Arguments may well break out.
As long as what is being said is relevant to the discussion, most things will be tolerated in here.
That being said, what will NOT be tolerated are personal attacks, insults and slurs. Political and Religious soap-boxing is not allowed either. Nor are views that are racist, sexist, or are an incitement to hatred on any basis whatsoever.

On all the matters mentioned above the decision of the Forum Moderator is final and will not be open to discussion.

This Forum is for the discussion of matters related to Photography that are not dealt with in the other Forums, that is the Philosophy of Photography and related matters. The 'why' rather than the 'how'.
It is also a place where the work of other photographers and their pictures can be discussed, along with the History of Photography.
And it doesn't have to be a debate - you can always ask a question if you are puzzled by these matters. You might be suprised at what you can learn - or what you already know.

Hertz van Rental
Forum Moderator


----------

